
Why does Google think Infogami will harm my computer? - lupin_sansei
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=infogami&btnG=Search&meta=
======
lupin_sansei
You can't actually click through Google's warning either
<http://www.google.com/interstitial?url=http://infogami.com/> that's going to
hurt traffic.

------
nickb
Infogami's, unfortunately, full of spam. That probably has something to do
with that.

------
lupin_sansei
Apparently Google is now detecting potential malware when it indexes pages,
and then warning users. Is there really malware on Infogami?

~~~
staunch
Infogami let's any random person put stuff on their domain, so there's a lot
of spam and crap there. Google detected it and now the whole domain is
considered unsafe.

I'm guessing some page contains an IE exploit or links to spyware. Links to
"credit_card_numbers_generator.exe" here:
<http://creditcardgenerator.infogami.com>

~~~
lupin_sansei
Makes sense.

~~~
zach
It's sort of like what happens when you leave a house abandoned.

~~~
lupin_sansei
I wonder why Aaron did that? If it was me I would have kept Google Adsense on
Infogami and tried to make a living out of maintaining and improving it.

~~~
nostrademons
Infogami was sold along with Reddit to Conde Nast, and Aaron doesn't work
there any more.

------
cmars232
Oddly enough, this was enough publicity for me to set up an Infogami site.
Probably not the best publicity for the general molasses though.

This might totally be a mistake, but Google is looking more and more like a
big obnoxious uncaring hollow shell of its former self if there ever was one
every day. This doesn't exactly help bolster my impression of Google.

~~~
Tichy
I wonder if it negatively affects your page rank if such a page links to you?
Meaning will Google just ignore the link, or will it have a negative weight? I
hope they just ignore it, otherwise it would be too easy to harm the
competition.

------
kal-el
google knows all

